# Pocket knives



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I carried a 3 blade for years but have resorted to a single lock back feature and for those other tasks find the right tool.  One of those 3 blades of mine not square often ended up square.

For a good sharp single blade I carry a Schrade SP3 - made in the USA. The only place I find USA made is on ebay. For a larger folding lock back a SP7.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Schrade--That is funny--at one time that was the economy brand---come to think of it--I think I have a 40 year old Schrade in my tool bag--and it does have better steel than that last Buck---


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm a dude in a cubicle (40 hrs a week), but I carry my Kershaw Chive everywhere. It is small, so it's not too bulky in my nice work pants. 

The assisted opening is nice too.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I just looked up the 'Schrade Old Timer"--Made in China---


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Have you looked at Benchmade Knives? 90% of there stuff is made just outside of Portland,OR.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Boker Tree Brand is a really good knife, it is made in Sweden or Germany, it has some really good steel in it. I have one of the old Camilus with the good high carbon steel and real bone or antler handles on it. I have had this knife for about 30 years but I don't carry it. 

The reason I don't carry it is it is just a hair too big for me, I like the smaller knives. I carry three most of the time, one is an old Case which I use as a work all around knife, one is an old Ward and the other is a really old Case (so old I can't find when it was made). The Ward and real old Case are two of my whittlin knives, they are sharp as a straight razor. Ya never know when a half crazed stick will jump right out at you and need a good whittlin. LOL

I love knives and had a large collection but gave most of them away, haven't tried to collect them in years.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've been known to break out in a whittling fit myself--That is why I always prefer one blade to be straight with a square end---and good steel---


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I love Kershaw assisted opening knives.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Here's one you might like....

Item # 45877 - JA Henkels Germany Stag Congress Knife 
More Details JA Henkels Germany Stag Congress Knife - Genuine Stag Handles - No Cracks - Nickel Silver Bolsters - Brass Liners - Snaps Open and Shut - No Wobble - Unused and Unsharpened but has some Lite Patina - Nice Unused Condition No Box - Approx. 3 5/8 inches closed. Still has factory edge. Never sharpened, carried, or cleaned. No chips or cracks in handles.
Email with Questions or Offers: [email protected]
NOTE: This is *NOT AN AUCTION*. This Knife is available for immediate purchase by using the Add To Cart button to the right and then by following the instructions. I accept payment in the form of Pay Pal, Credit Card (Online Only), Personl Check and Money Orders. *I Ship Worldwide*. For International Buyers, Please Email before purchasing to determine the actuall shipping cost. 
Shipping: $5.50 Priority Mail.
*** I "BUY" KNIVES ** - Any Size Collection!!! NOTHING MADE IN CHINA!!!*


For Sale By *Sanders Knives* Contact Sanders Knives​ *$124.95*
 ​


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Buck has a plant 10 miles from me- and I'm not Chinese either.......:laughing:
Most of them I see from there are specialty knives though. They may import the little guys.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Like you have carried a 3 blade Buck .Carried the same one for 40 years.cleaned a lot of game with it and then lost it.Bought another Buck and figured out later they were made in china and sucked.My present knife is a Gerber and I really like them.Good steel and ergonomic.Not cheap but not expensive either.


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2014)

What is your price range? I can give you knives into the hundreds or thousands if you want

Sub $50 would be: Cold steel, Kershaw, (some) SOG, Gerber, spyderco. In the sub 50 range. You wont find much for quality. It is going to be "you get what you pay for"

50-150 gives much more quality. Cold steel, kabar, 5.11, CKRT, bear & son.

If your willing to bump it up to 100-300. There is Microtech, benchmade, esee, boker, emerson, bradley & a few chris reeves.

Depends on price mate.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a line on a fine old Camulis --just like the one I bought when I was a young teen---

I am a former chef---and know the cost of high quality knives---and do not begrudge the craftsmen for asking for a fair price in exchange for their work.

My knives don't look like much--but they are all top of the line--I buy tools to use,not look at--Sabatier --Forsner--Henkel--some 100 year old Sheffield English ones--and some odd ball ones from Japan and Sweden---

I like good steel---


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> . . . . Any idea what company makes a good one? . . . .


At least this Case is made in the USA
_(Screen Shot from Amazon)
_
.


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

The case knife is made at the same factory as Zippo Lighters in Bradford, PA. I live about 60 miles from the factory and have visited it several times!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I had my eye on some butcher knives at a antique junk type store that were carbon steel blades, the bad thing is they went out of business. One week they were there, the next totally gone. They also had some molding planes I was going to buy.


----------



## mowb1 (Jan 7, 2015)

My knives are like paris of shoes... it's gotta be a special occasion before I strap on my nicest one.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I thought Shrade bought Tree Brand. Maybe I'm wrong again. Carried tree brand for years can't find them anymore.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

I've carried a single blade pocket folder since I was around for about half my life, I've honestly have had 4 that I wore every day, two Gerbers and two Kershaws that averages to about 4.5 years for each. I think I got my latest Kershaw at Cabalas on sale for under $40. I've only broken the tip off of my first Gerber of course I wasn't using it for a screw driver or anything!


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

All the male members of my immediate family and extended family have always got a jack knife in their pockets. It is something that we have always done. When I first started going out with my now wife, one of my cousin's girlfriend had to cut some string and asked if anyone had a knife. All the guys reached into their pockets and pulled out a 2 or 3 blade jack knife. My soon to be stepdaughter reached into her pocket and pulled out a pink switchblade. The cousin closes to her asked to see the knife. He tested the blade and said it was sharp enough to shave. He handed it ack and gave her a hug and said, "Welcome to the family!"


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Davejss said:


> I love Kershaw assisted opening knives.


Looks Good
Any DIY'r have this one?

_....from Amazon_


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

I carry the peek black sometimes. Nice knife, can't see ending so much extra $$$ on a gold finish! Ron


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I have a couple of Leeks and a Chive. Did you know that Kershaw's warrantee is awesome? I broke the tip on one of my Leeks, so I ground and sharpened it into a tanto. Then I managed to damage the assisted opener so I sent it off to Kershaw along with my other Leek and my Chive. They replaced the blade on the one I tanto-ed, fixed the opener on the other one, and tuned up the chive. They also sharpened all three sharp enough for surgery.
Total price was ZERO! Great knives and GREAT service.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Davejss said:


> I have a couple of Leeks and a Chive.0.0.0.0..


Does anybody have this model?


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I personally like Gerber. They are not expensive to the point where I would cry if I lost one, but are not junk either. Designed/engineered in Portland, OR - but not all are manufactured there. Some are, some aren't. This is my current pocket knife, when I have one in my pocket: 
http://www.gerbergear.com/Essentials/Knives/Paraframe-I-knife_22-48443


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

hyunelan2 said:


> .o.o.o.o This is my current pocket knife, when I have one in my pocket:
> http://www.gerbergear.com/Essentials/Knives/Paraframe-I-knife_22-48443


That is a good looking knife, plus it is ~ 10% less than the Amazon price:
http://www.amazon.com/Gerber-22-484...d=1420744369&sr=1-9&keywords=gerber+paraframe


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

How the hell do you play mumblypeg with something like that?


----------



## Jkf1983 (Jan 8, 2015)

I just picked up the Kershaw leek because of the great reviews I read on it. Awesome knife. Made in USA and was only $30 at Menards! I actually got my dad one for Christmas too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2014)

PaliBob said:


> Does anybody have this model?





PaliBob said:


> That is a good looking knife, plus it is ~ 10% less than the Amazon price:
> http://www.amazon.com/Gerber-22-484...d=1420744369&sr=1-9&keywords=gerber+paraframe





PaliBob said:


> Does anybody have this model?





PaliBob said:


> That is a good looking knife, plus it is ~ 10% less than the Amazon price:
> http://www.amazon.com/Gerber-22-484...d=1420744369&sr=1-9&keywords=gerber+paraframe


I do not own any kershaw knives but I have heard nothing but good things about them.

If you are looking for a cheaper kershaw. This looks like a good one

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00172A3DE...UTF8&colid=3KECLQOA5FNM4&coliid=IF4DL4TRYS52G

Gerber, I do not know about. They use to be real good quality till they got into bed with walmart & bear gryills. Lately, their quality has really gone down hill. Not saying they do not make good knives anymore but I would keep it out of the $20 price range if you are after a gerber.

I honestly would not suggest anyone buy a knife labeled as 420 or 440 stainless steel. Dont get me wrong, this can be a great metal however this is the metal used in 99% of chinese cheapies that are made to break. Would stay away from anything labeled using this type of metal.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Hick said:


> I do not own any kershaw knives but I have heard nothing but good things about them.
> 
> If you are looking for a cheaper kershaw. This looks like a good one
> 
> ...


But 420HC is a fairly good steel, some Buck knives are made of it. 

A lot of knife manufacturers today use a lot of stainless with a lower Rc so the blade will flex instead of break. They found people will buy a blade that doesn't break easily but for some reason don't mind if it doesn't hold an edge well.

I like a carbon steel blade because it will hold an edge well, I know carbon steel is a generalization because all steel has carbon, I like BG-42 steel best of the stainless, while it is classified as stainless it is at 61-63 Rc, that is pretty hard and a steel that hard will hold an edge for a while.

I would like to have a knife with Sk-5 which is a Japanese steel but it is pretty brittle, some chisels are made of SK-5.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I got my new knife yesterday---it is an older carbon steel Camilius (SPELLING)

I'll play with it today---it hasn't seen much use---

I like it---Mike----


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Hick said:


> I honestly would not suggest anyone buy a knife labeled as 420 or 440 stainless steel. Dont get me wrong, this can be a great metal however this is the metal used in 99% of chinese cheapies that are made to break. Would stay away from anything labeled using this type of metal.


 420 and 440A &C are all good knife steels and I can guarantee you that no Chinese knives are made with this. Most of them are not even made with the lesser 410, 408 and 403 stainless. Most of the steel that we have Gas chromatographed from china does not even show up on the standard steel configuration charts Proper steel, heat treating and tempering is what will make a good knife blade. Most American, German Swiss, Etc made stainless knives are made from 440A or an equal equivalent of it as the hardness and flexibility ranges of both are quite good. Most 440A knives if properly heat treated will Rockwell after temper somewhere in the mid to high 50's range (56-58Rc) 420 will harden into the low 50's which is not the best for edge retention but will offer great flexibility. A lot of fillet knives are made from this for this reason. . Some of the higher end knives are made from Tool steel such as D2. While this steel is not classified as a stainless it does contain enough chrome (12%) that it does offer some pretty good corrosion resistance if properly heat treated. Hardness will mostly be in the low 60's Rc 

Breakage of blades has less to do with the quality of the steel and more with the heat treating. If the blade is not tempered properly after heat treat it will contain an enormous amount of retained austenite which will not properly temper. After time the austenite will transform into un-tempered Martinsite which will make the steel very brittle. The bets way to eliminate the austenite is to properly quench the steel after the heat cycle and then deep freeze the steel to continue the transformation prior to temper. If this is done properly the amount of retained austenite will be very minimal and should not cause any problems down the road. Another problem with the Chinese steel is they do not use a steel with a high enough carbon content. In order to have the blade hold any semblance of an edge they do not temper them properly. A proper tempering process will draw the Rc of the blade down slightly while increasing the flexibility of the blade. When they are dealing with blades that measure in the mid 40's they do not want to draw them back any as it will kill the hardness to gain the flexibility.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

landfillwizard said:


> The case knife is made at the same factory as Zippo Lighters in Bradford, PA. I live about 60 miles from the factory and have visited it several times!


 Actually they are owned by the same family but, the knives are still made in the Case plant and the lighters are made in the Zippo Plant. I have been in both of them several times over the last 27 years and can attest to this. There was a time, from the mid 70 thru the early 90's that almost all of the case pocket knives were made in Olean at the Alcas plant


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

danpik said:


> Actually they are owned by the same family but, the knives are still made in the Case plant and the lighters are made in the Zippo Plant. I have been in both of them several times over the last 27 years and can attest to this. There was a time, from the mid 70 thru the early 90's that almost all of the case pocket knives were made in Olean at the Alcas plant


You are correct, I was thinking of the museum that are one in the same. I enjoy visiting the museum and had my cousin add his Zippo from the time he was in Nam to the museum before he died.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

landfillwizard said:


> You are correct, I was thinking of the museum that are one in the same. I enjoy visiting the museum and had my cousin add his Zippo from the time he was in Nam to the museum before he died.


Yes, they are one in the same. When the two companies were put under 1 ownership it was considered at the time that they might build a new factory for them. Financially it never made sense though.


----------



## manatee (May 13, 2013)

I was very pleased with my Victornox Swiss Army knife until it got lost. They have a slew of different models. I bought mine in Arizona and have not been able to find that exact model here in Florida. It is called the Tinker.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Don't give up hope---I lost a Swiss army knife while vacationing in Washington D.C.

3 years later it turned up in Bangor Maine---and was returned---


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

My everyday carry is typically my SOG Escape. It's an assisted opening knife, (though of course not an illegal switch), has partially serrated blade, seat belt cutter, and hard point for window breaker. (Not a center punch really, so maybe dumb to use without gloves, but if you were really trapped, it would work on typical tempered glass.) I've used this as my go to utility knife for years as a firefighter/emt as well as for typical homeowner tasks any DIYer would come across that needs a quick utility type blade beyond a box cutter. It's got a 3.4" blade, which keeps it legal in my state.

http://www.sogknives.com/escape-bead-blasted-partially-serrated.html


For my corporate day job, I don't typically need a knife, but in my backpack is still a JuiceCS4 letherman type tool, which does come in surprisingly handy at unexpected times.


----------

